# Worst restaurant tippers



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

By far it’s chick filet. I don’t do many fast food but I do a few at lunch hour when I’m close by and delivery isn’t far. 

McDonald’s Popeyes I get a few tips. Chick filet 1 in 10 tip. 
I like driving Sunday because chick filet is closed


----------

